# Great success with treatment free beekeeping



## Buckwild Bees (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello my name is Cory and I have been in the bee business since 2014 and have believed in the natural ways of the hive. I have had great success in not using chemicals on my hives. I started out with 3 packages of Italian mated queens and found out they were not working out. I had many problems with these bees but drifting bees was the worst and well ended up with one big one. 

While dealing with this I started doing bee removals to find a natural wild hives or at least one that wasn't influenced by humans. I ended up getting a couple of nice hive while doing removals but after about a year or so I noticed a few things that were worrying. PESTS. I started noticing hive beetles and mites in some of these hives but really prevalent in the Italian hive. it was like all the beetles and mites found the weak hive and all moved in, 

so I did some research. but in doing so all I was seeing is these treatments with chemicals and things that well just didn't seem right. after a little while of digging I found a very interesting thing called the buck fast Abby movie about this, will just call him a monk, Brother Adam which was about a man on the pursuit to find a better honeybee after having major hive losses do to pest problems. In his pursuit he founded the Buckfast honeybee which was and is great success today in fighting pests. 

I was so inspired by his efforts I looked into this buckfast honeybee and in doing so found someone who raised buckfast queens in the USA. I ended up purchasing a package of these bees to see if maybe I could eventually get these results. After awhile of having this buckfast hive I started making splits with this hives young so everytime I needed to requeen or just made a split I just allowed the bees to make new queens off my buckfast hive hopeing I could get the genes of the buckfast queen thought my hives to stop with the pests. 

In doing this I have had my bees naturaly overtime learn to deal with this sort of things and have ended up with some really hardy hives without them turning very aggressive. Mind you I stopped raising queens of my remaining Italian hive do to them getting really aggressive after the first generation queen was gone. it seemed if the new virgin Italian queens didn't mate with an Italian drone things got nasty. 

in saying this everytime I want to make a split I allow bees to raise new queens off of a hive that has good traits. now after these few years I have noticed that the hives I have are very strong, they rarely ever have mites and I only ever see a few hive beetles or wax moths, which I will go through and smash or reduce space in the hive so the bees can take care of it. they have also winterize much better. 

All in all the success rate has sky rocketed in doing this I now have around 30 hives. I still raise these mixed buckfast queens which I have name the the buckwild honeybee. A mix of Buckfast and the wild drones that fly around that the new virgin gueens will mate with, hence the name Buckwild bees. I have so many more methods of dealing with treating my bees without chemicals that should be heard. if you would like more on this check out my youtube channel 989cory777 or Buckwild Bees there I upload vids on what I'm doing. email for questions as well. Remember to listen to your bees they know better than we do. 

Have a nice day


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome aboard cory! thanks for posting and please keep us updated.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

We need more like you!!!

:thumbsup:


----------

